# 1st day at Assisi animal sanctuary



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to volunteer in the animal sanctuary today. There wasn't a whole lot to do as most of the cleaning out was already done. I sat with a number of cats. Each time I walked past the rabbits - my hear skipped a beat. Sooo cute. There were 3 baby lionheads. One giant black bunny with only three legs.  One very, very fluffy bunny with only one eye. And about 20 others. I can't wait to get my bunny run built and to get another bunny. 
Jacqui


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh that the troble with helping out in places like this your work ends up coming home with you.....as heart rules the head. Id be a nightmare and want to help them all. Sounds like you enjoyed your day though and a worthy cause.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I volunteered at a bunny rescue for just over a year. Started there with one bunny and when I left I had six - and could have had sooooo many more. It is just too tempting.

That rescue has now closed but I am helping out at a Cat and Rabbit Rescue on Christmas Day. I just hope I don't fall in love with any there!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh Don't tell me that Lumpy. I don't have room for anymore than 2 out back. I'd have to move them into the house. LOL


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww glad to hear your day was good Jax! Hope you dont come home with all the bunnies they have and all the cats hehehe!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL Umber. I could see that happening for sure if I had a couple of acres!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you had a good day. I brought a rabbit home on my first day at the RSPCA!!! They wouldnt accept it from a woman who had found it(didnt have room! and they say they are there to help!!!  ) so I said, for gods sake, I'll take her!!! She was lovely but very skittish, and she jumped off a box one morning and broke her back, I had only had her 5 weeks


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a rewarding and heart breaking job I am so jealous.


----------

